# FOB 'n MOET vir elke jagter.



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Ek het nogal gekyk na die FOB die laaste tyd.

Lyk nogal of dit die antwoord is vir boog jagters.

Wag om te hoor wat se Engee vd FOB's

Gerhard


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Ek is ook baie geintereseerd in die FOB ding. Ek kan nogal insien dat dit kan werk. Het na bekendstellings videos daarvan gekyk. Ougat ding daai.


----------



## WillieN (Feb 27, 2007)

*Fob*

Dis nou vir jou 'n ding, ek het gister vir my bestel, en het reeds 'n e-pos ontvang vanaf die mense, wou alles weet van my boog, en rest.

Nou wag ek om die goed te toets, veral op die Commander.


Groete

Willie


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Die FOB's is werklik 'n unieke produk, ek was in die begin maar baie skepties toe ek van hulle oplees. Ek moet noem dat hulle net vir 'n klein aantal mense perfek gaan wees, vir Louis het hulle 100% gewerk, ek op die teendeel kan ongelukkig nie met hulle skiet nie, die Tribute se kort A 2 A en my anker styl maak dat die FOB my ken etter hard slaan, dit is nou nie juis die gewensde uitwerking as jy enigsins 'n beter groepering verwag nie.

Maar soos ek gese het, die FOB's is beslis nie 'n "gimmick" nie. Hulle werk.

Bly om jou te kon help boeta! Gaan dril nou 'n Wildebees!!


----------



## valie (Oct 10, 2006)

Ek gebruik die FOB's nou al vir 'n paar maande en my fletching jig le nou onder in die kas. Daai harde plastiek goedjies is ook lekker tuff. EK het so 36 van hulle bestel en sal indien iemand hulle vinnig wil uitprobeer vir julle een stuur.

Onthou net jy MOET met 'n drop away rest skiet!

Engee Ek het ook die probleem gehad met die FOB wat aan my ken raak en het my grip effens verander en nou skiet hulle perfek.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Wat de hell is n FOB??????


----------



## valie (Oct 10, 2006)

ASG said:


> Wat de hell is n FOB??????


Gaan kyk na www.starrflight.com


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Aggeneee Manne!

I went and had a look at that link that Valie sent me. That thing makes your arrow look more like a submarine than a hunting arrow! They say it will outlast any standard fletching. Ja Right! Shoot tight groups and you'll be replacing your aerofoils like nappies on a 2 month old.

I'd like to know how they are for noise though?


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

They surely do take some getting used to, call me "old school" but a regular fletched arrow just looks good. What the noise is concerned, there is some, but not really more than my regular 4" fletches.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

INGOZI said:


> They surely do take some getting used to, call me "old school" but a regular fletched arrow just looks good. What the noise is concerned, there is some, but not really more than my regular 4" fletches.


I'm also old school. 5" fletches and fixed blade b/heads for me thanks.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Visited Valie tonight.

I like them.

Unfortunately I can use them on my arrows.

He has the easton model.

I will order for me as well.

I did not hear more noise than a normal blazer fletch.

Gerhard


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Blazer Fletches are noisy. I tried them a few years ago and quickly went back to my standard soft fletching.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

I am a gadget freak.

I love the new gadgets test them and if they work awesome.

Gerhard


----------



## Bushhat (Sep 9, 2006)

*Bushhat*

Hello all.
When will we see any write up of the FOB here in South Africa?
Sounds like a great devise for the arrow.

Bushhat:darkbeer:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Foe me as a finger shooter the FOB`s are a great kak, because if I release not 100% the FOB touch my rest and the arrow fly anywhere in no man`s land.
A year ago I do some test shots and my neighbour was not happy for the FOB`s because one of this was at his veranda:embara:


----------

